# Carbonated Pee



## RotGut76 (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to carbonate the original Skeeter Pee recipe?

Either by force carbonation or carbonating in the bottle.

Just curious. It may be a nice summer time carbonated drink.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 19, 2013)

Wouldn't it be easier to just not fully degas it before bottling?

I must admit -- I rather like the wines I have made as they come out of primary or secondary before degassing. Like grape soda wine. Reminds me of young wine I have had at wine festivals in Europe, or nouveau Beaujolais, or apfelwein. Although I have never had skeeter pee, carbonated pee sounds like a fine idea.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 19, 2013)

carbonate like beer, add 3/4 cup priming sugar, or corn sugar (same thing) to a cup or two of water, let it come to a boil, cool and add to the Skeeter pee, mix well, bottle in beer bottles or champagne bottles.


----------



## RotGut76 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sour grapes, your suggestion sounds interesting but I was under the impression that even apfelwein, hard cider or even champagne/sparkling wine needs to be carbonated in some way. 

By either force carbonation or as Pumpkinman suggested carbonate like a beer.

I have a kegerator and a 5 gallon keg. Perhaps I will try first to force carbonate like I do with my home brew. Then I will try a "beach batch" that I carbonate in bottle.


----------



## Julie (Nov 19, 2013)

Keg it, you will love it!


----------



## TommBomb (Nov 19, 2013)

My wife and mother in law just add a splash of sprite to it... really tastey


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 19, 2013)

You can do it like beer, but it won't be sweet. I found that it is hard to get to bottle carbonate. What worked for me is back sweetening to where you like it plus the priming sugar amount. Then add active yeast. You want to bottle with a plastic bottle or two to let you know how the carbonation is going. When the plastic bottle becomes hard you can taste a bottle and see if it is carbonated enough. When they are done carbonating, you need to either put them in the fridge and keep them cold, or pasteurize the bottles. If you don't, you will have bottle bombs.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Nov 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried a sodastream machine?


----------



## ryankelley (Nov 20, 2013)

*ideas*

I have a soda stream and have tried it. It always makes a mess with a massive foam over. 

Bottle fermentation will yield sediment and a cloudy wine. You could riddle and disgorge if you want to try it... 

Someone shared an idea with me of making two different versions. One would be carbonated with bottle fermentation...super carbonated in a good champagne bottle. Stand it on it's end with a plastic stopper cork wired on...to let the sediment go to the bottom. Then make a double or triple sweet still skeeter pee. When you pour the carbonated stuff do it carefully to avoid stirring it up and blend it with the sweet still stuff. This would get you the off-dry/semi sweet you're used to while having some carbonation.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2013)

If you have a keg system then you are all set. Make the pee to your liking, we use crony kegs, after the pee is backsweeten and clear, rack to the crony keg, put 35 # and bring the temp down to 40, relieve the pressure and then bring it up to 5 pounds, you are ready to drink in 24 hours, I have a batch on keg pretty much all the time. Short and simple.


----------



## RotGut76 (Nov 20, 2013)

Julie said:


> If you have a keg system then you are all set. Make the pee to your liking, we use crony kegs, after the pee is backsweeten and clear, rack to the crony keg, put 35 # and bring the temp down to 40, relieve the pressure and then bring it up to 5 pounds, you are ready to drink in 24 hours, I have a batch on keg pretty much all the time. Short and simple.



I do have a keg system. This seems like the way to go. Then fill growlers for on the go purposes. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2013)

RotGut76 said:


> I do have a keg system. This seems like the way to go. Then fill growlers for on the go purposes.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions.



Yes!!!! That is the way to go.


----------



## RotGut76 (Nov 20, 2013)

I should apologize. I just realized there are a few threads that already address this subject. I should have done a search.

In my defense, I was drinking at the time of the original post.


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2013)

RotGut76 said:


> I should apologize. I just realized there are a few threads that already address this subject. I should have done a search.
> 
> In my defense, I was drinking at the time of the original post.


 
LOL, no worries. Bet there are others out there with exactly the same questions. And you don't have to worry, somebody else will come up with the same thing before too long. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 2, 2013)

REDBOATNY said:


> Has anyone tried a sodastream machine?



I almost bought a Sodastream just for this reason. I imagine it would work just fine. My issue with using priming sugar is the sediment. SP and DB look so good when clear, I'd hate to cloud them up.


----------



## ejr (Dec 3, 2013)

Can you pasteurize it like cider boil water to 190 then place it in for 10 mins.? I dont know I thought about it.


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2013)

why would you want to pasteurize skeeter pee?


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> If you have a keg system then you are all set. Make the pee to your liking, we use crony kegs, after the pee is backsweeten and clear, rack to the crony keg, put 35 # and bring the temp down to 40, relieve the pressure and then bring it up to 5 pounds, you are ready to drink in 24 hours, I have a batch on keg pretty much all the time. Short and simple.


 
Carbonated Pee is great. I was able to come across a couple corny kegs a few years ago and purchased the rest of the equipment. I wasn't able to keep it chilled at the time but I now have an extra fridge that will lose shelves this summer for a batch.... Looking forward to this again.


----------

